# Software > Ασφάλεια >  Κλησεις εξωτερικου απο ιο!!!!!!!!

## STAM

Πηγα στον (π)ΟΤΕ για να κανω αιτηση μετατροπης της γραμμης απο PSTN σε ISDN και μου προτειναν να ενεργοποιησω και την υπηρεσια φραγης με εξτρα χρεωση ανα διμηνο. Η φραγη μου ειπαν οτι δεν θα επιτρεψει την κληση μεσω του μοντεμ του Η/Υ σε αριθμους του εξωτερικου και 090... μετα απο εισβολη ιου που πραγματοποιει τετοιες κλησεις.(1)Μου ειπαν οτι κλησεις προς εξωτερικο μπορει να γινουν την ωρα που εγω θα ειμαι στο internet.(2)Ακομη τετοιες κλησεις μπορουν να γινουν και αφου εγω θα εχω αποσυνδεθει απο το internet και ο ιος θα <<δουλευει>> μου ειπε η υπαλληλος στον (π)ΟΤΕ.Θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν μπορουν να συμβουν οι δυο παραπανω περιπτωσεις καθως και η εξης : εχει εισβαλει στον υπολογιστη μου ιος οταν εγω σερφαρω.κλεινω τον υπολογιστη , αφηνω συνδεδεμενω τον Η/Υ στην πριζα του τηλ.. και ο ιος εχει την δυνατοτητα να κανει κλησεις εξωτερικου και 090... Η 1η περιπτωση μου φαινεται 99% αδυνατη. Η 2η μαλλον μπορει να συμβει αλλα η 3η γινεται; Και απο αυτα που γνωριζω δεν εινει ιοι που κανουν τετοιες κλησεις αλλα dialers programms υποπτα sites.Πιστευω οτι στον (π)ΟΤΕ θελουν να μου φανε τα λεφτα.

----------


## xaotikos

Το 1) αν είσαι στο internet θα σε "πετάξει" έξω και θα προσπαθήσει να συνδεθέι αλλού. Το 2) γίνεται. Το 3) με τίποτα (ο ιός υπάρχει στον υπολογιστεί και τρέχει όταν είναι ανοιχτός, άμα κλείσει πάπαλα)

----------


## papashark

To (1) γίνετε μόνο εάν έχεις isdn ΤΑ στον υπολογιστή σου. Δεν γίνετε με απλό μόντεμ, δεν γίνετε με το netmod. Κάποιοι dialers όμως σε βγάζουν από το ίντερνετ και πέρνουν τηλέφωνο.

To (2) γίνετε κανονικά και με τον νόμο

Το (3) αγκίζει τα όρια της επιστημονικής φαντασίας. Μπορεί και να τα ξεπερνά...


Dialers κολλάς από διάφορα τσοντοsite εκεί που λένε πάτα εδώ για free video συνήθως. Σύνηθες χαρακτηριστικό είναι ότι σε ρωτάει έαν θες να κατεβάσεις και να εγκαταστήσεις ένα πρόγραμμα (που τελειώνει συνήθως σε .exe) για να δεις το βίντεο ή της photos. Mπορείς να πέσεις και σε dialers και σε σελίδες με warez.

Πάντως με πάνω από 10 χρόνια ασχολούμενος με το internet, με dialer δεν την πάτησα ποτέ, και καμιά φωτογραφιούλα, βιντεάκι το έβλεπα σαν παιδί και εγώ....

Σημείωσεις :

1) Αγνόησε το σχόλιο του Ιάσωνα - nikrep, σήμερα έχει όρεξη για παλιπαιδισμό.

2) Το φόρουμ αυτό ασχολείτε με ασύρματα δίκτυα γενικά και ειδικότερα με το ασύρματο δίκτυο της αθήνας. Δεν είναι ο κατάλληλος τόπος για γενικού ενδιαφέροντος συζητήσης, παρότι τα μέλη ξεχνιούνται και κάνουν τέτοιες συζητήσεις....

----------


## Achille

> To (1) γίνετε μόνο εάν έχεις isdn ΤΑ στον υπολογιστή σου. Δεν γίνετε με απλό μόντεμ, δεν γίνετε με το netmod. Κάποιοι dialers όμως σε βγάζουν από το ίντερνετ και πέρνουν τηλέφωνο.


Και στο τηλέφωνο που παίρνουν, σε συνδέουν με το Internet, και εσύ δεν παίρνεις πρέφα τίποτα (άντε να ψιλοσέρνεσαι από ταχύτητα...)

Αν δεν έχεις εμπιστοσύνη στην ικανότητά σου να μην πατάς πράγματα που δεν πρέπει, καλύτερα να τη βάλεις τη φραγή να έχεις το κεφάλι σου ήσυχο. Dialer χωρίς να κάνεις εσύ μαλακία πάντως (ή να έχεις να κάνεις windows update κανά χρόνο) δεν κολλάς.

----------


## dimitriss

Για το 1 έχω λίγο διαφορετική αποψη,με PSTN γραμμή, ναι σε πετάει έξω και αρχίζει να καλεί ξανά (τις περισσότερες φορές θα δεις και στις συνδέσεις να σου έχει δημιουργήσει και άλλη μια Χdialer πχ), το πλεονέκτημα εδώ είναι ότι είναι πιο έυκολο να το καταλάβεις. Με ISDN όμως τα πράγματα είναι λίγο διαφορετικά.Δηλαδή,με την ISDN έχεις 2 γραμμές και όχι 1 όπως στην PSTN¨.Οπότε είναι πιο έυκολο να κάνει μια κλήση από τη δεύτερη, θα σε πετάξει έξω μόνο αν τύχει και μιλάς εκείνη τη στιγμή στο τηλέφωνο. Πάντως δν ξέρω πόσα βγάζει ο ΟΤΕ από τη φραγή κλήσης, ξέρω όμως ότι έχουν πληρώσει τέτοιες κλήσεις (όχι από πρωσοπική εμπειρία, ευτυχώς, αλλά από συνάδλεφο που πλήρωσε πρόσφατα 300+€ σε κλήσεις τέτοιου είδους)

----------


## Achille

Ο papashark μιλούσε προφανώς για σειριακό netmod, που δεν μπορείς να κάνεις dial σε διαφορετικούς προορισμούς στα δυο κανάλια.

Με το usb ίσως και να μπορείς, δεν ξέρω τι ακριβώς δυνατότητες έχει ο driver.

----------


## nvak

Το Netmod έχει πάνω του led δίχρωμα.
Φαίνεται αμέσως ότι έχει καταληφθεί μία γραμμή του γιατί το led της γραμμής γίνεται κόκκινο. Άν καταληφθούν και οι δύο, έχουμε δύο led κόκκινα.
Δέν υπάρχει περίπτωση να μήν το προσέξεις.
Πρέπει μόνο το Netmod να μήν είναι πουθενά θαμμένο αλλά δίπλα σου σε μία θέση 20 - 30 πόντους απο το πληκτρολόγιο.
Έτσι ούτε θα ξεχνάς την σύνδεση με internet ανοικτή ούτε φυσικά θα πέσεις θύμα των πονηρών dialer.

----------


## machine22

Μη παιδεύεσαι με το θέμα. Όπως σωστά είπε ο papashark συνήθως θα σε ρωτήσει πρίν κάνει εγκατάσταση τον dialer. Υπάρχει όμως και η περίπτωση να σου έρθει χωρίς να καταλάβεις τίποτα. Υπάρχει λύση και για αυτό. Αρκεί να βάλεις ένα firewall και να απενεργοποιήσεις τα script το δεν έχεις κανέναν κίνδυνο να κολλήσεις dialer. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μερικές σελίδες μπορεί να μην τρέχουν. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση το απενεργοποιείς, σερφάρεις κανονικά (αν δεν είναι ύποπτο site) και μετά το ξαναβάζεις σε λειτουργία. 
Αν κάνεις κάτι «περίεργο» κάποια μέρα και φοβάσαι μήπως κόλλησες τίποτα κάνε ένα search να δεις τι αρχεία δημιουργήθηκαν στον υπολογιστή σου την τελευταία μέρα και αχ δεις κάποιο με περίεργη ονομασία (xxx.exe , dialer.exe κ.τ.λ) σβήσε το. Ακόμα έλεγξε μήπως σου δημιουργήθηκε καμία καινούρια σύνδεση για το modem όπως και αν το νούμερο της σύνδεσής σου έχει πειραχτεί.

Καλό internet
Δημήτρης

----------


## ekklisis

Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμμένο, αν ξέρει κάποιος: Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κολλήσεις dialer (άκου έκφραση, "να κολλήσεις"!), ΧΩΡΙΣ να εχεις επισκεφτεί ΠΟΤΕ ύποπτα sites? Έχω δύο PCs πίσω από linux firewall με Win XP και είναι μολυσμένα και τα δύο! Το ένα διέθετε και αναλογικό modem, το άλλο συνδεόταν μόνο μέσω ethernet. Δεν μπορεί βέβαια να καλέσει, αλλά ξεπετάγεται συνέχεια ένα σπαστικό μήνυμα που ρωτάει αν θέλεις να σε αποσυνδέσει και να καλέσει στο εξωτερικό. Αν πατήσεις όχι, ξαναβγαίνει και δεν σ' αφήνει να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.

----------


## trendy

Εξαρτάται πώς εννοείς τα "ύποπτα" sites. Υπάρχουν dialer προγράμματα και σε warezάδικα και σε crackατζίδικα, όχι μόνο σε πορνοsite. Άρα εκεί που κατέβαζες το crack για τη full έκδοση του winamp ας πούμε κλίκαρες σε λάθος κουμπί και στην κάτσανε την τάπα.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Γυρνα το netmod να χρησημοποιεί υποχρεοτικά ένα κανάλι για net (σε περιορίζει σε ταχύτητα 64K) αν δεν είσαι σίγουρος, έτσι με την καμία ο "ιος" κλπ δεν θα μπορέσει να σηκώσει δεύτερο κανάλι χωρίς να σε πετάξει έξω, ο μόνος τρόπος να γίνει αυτό που λες στο 1 χωρίς να το καταλάβεις είναι να έχεις το netmod σε bandwidth on demmand και να ανοίξει δεύτερο κανάλι χωρίς να το καταλάβεις (κι αυτό δύσκολο, πρέπει να γυρίσει σε console mode για να κάνει κλήση άρα θα σε πετάξει έξω, βέβαια με το netmod όλα να τα περιμένεις, υπήρχε ένα bug κάποτε που το δεύτερο κανάλι έκανε συνέχεια κλήση στον provider και σε χρέονε τα μαλιοκέφαλά σου), βέβαια θα δεις το λαμπάκι όπως είπαν ποιό πριν.

Για να γυρίσεις το netmod να παίζει με ένα κανάλι δώσε ως init string την εντολή ATB40 (στα windows στο configuration του "modem" πήγαινε στο advanced).

Για το 2 ισχύει αυτό που λες αλλά και πάλι θα το καταλάβεις απ' το λαμπάκι, εκεί παίζει η φραγή.

Το 3 όποιος στό 'πε είναι και πολύ καραγκιόζης, σε λίγο θα μας λεν οτι όταν κοιμάσαι το pc δουλεύει και κάποιος μπορεί να το κάνει να εκραγεί κλπ, για όνομα πλέον.

Μερικά tips που ίσως βοηθίσουν, μιας και άνοιξε το θέμα...

α) Μην χρησημοποιείς IE είναι πολύ στενά συνδεδεμένος με το σύστημα και είναι συνήθως ο λόγος που κολάς τέτοιου είδους dialers κλπ, κοινώς βάλε mozilla/opera.

β) Έχε ανοιχτό ένα firewall σαν το Norton π.χ. που σου λέει ποιό πρόγραμμα και καλά προσπαθεί να επικοινωνήσει με το modem (αυτό είναι ψιλοάχρηστο από τότε που βγήκε η INJLIB  ::  αλλά anyway).

γ) Χρησημοποίησε την πάγια τακτική "τράβα το καλώδιο" όταν δεν είσαι στο net.

Αν και όπως είπαν και παραπάνω είναι λιγάκι τραβιγμένη η όλη ιστορία,περισσότερο να σε τρομοκρατίσουν θέλουν, γι' αυτό εξάλλου σου λένε και μαλακίες σαν το 3.

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμμένο, αν ξέρει κάποιος: Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κολλήσεις dialer (άκου έκφραση, "να κολλήσεις"!), ΧΩΡΙΣ να εχεις επισκεφτεί ΠΟΤΕ ύποπτα sites? Έχω δύο PCs πίσω από linux firewall με Win XP και είναι μολυσμένα και τα δύο! Το ένα διέθετε και αναλογικό modem, το άλλο συνδεόταν μόνο μέσω ethernet. Δεν μπορεί βέβαια να καλέσει, αλλά ξεπετάγεται συνέχεια ένα σπαστικό μήνυμα που ρωτάει αν θέλεις να σε αποσυνδέσει και να καλέσει στο εξωτερικό. Αν πατήσεις όχι, ξαναβγαίνει και δεν σ' αφήνει να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.


Το firewall δεν σε καλύπτει εύκολα, τα ριμάδια χρησημοποιούν κανονικότατα τον browser σου (http traffic) και για να επικοινωνήσουν προς τα έξω χρησημοποιούν http tunneling ανοίγοντας threads του IE (η INJLIB που είπα ποιό πριν (δεν θυμάμαι καλά το όνομα να πω την αλήθεια  ::  )) οπότε για να τα κλείσεις θα πρέπει να κόψεις το http traffic. Γεγονός είναι οτι μερικά ριμάδια δουλεύουν με scan δηλαδή δεν περιμένουν να πας εσύ στο site, αυτά συνήθως σου γίνονται upload λόγω vuln στο filesharing κλπ κλείσε την port 137-139 και την 445 (αν θυμάμαι καλά εκεί είναι το filesharing).

----------


## Ernest0x

Επίσης, υπάρχουν και προγράμματα που εντοπίζουν και αφαιρούν τέτοιου είδους ανεπιθύμητες μπούρδες. Μου φαίνεται το Ad-aware είναι ένα από αυτά. Το google δίνει την διεύθυνση http://www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/ για το εν' λόγω πρόγραμμα. Και όλα αυτά βέβαια για όσους τρέχουν (ή σέρνουν  :: ) m$ windows.

----------


## racer

> Μη παιδεύεσαι με το θέμα. Όπως σωστά είπε ο papashark συνήθως θα σε ρωτήσει πρίν κάνει εγκατάσταση τον dialer. Υπάρχει όμως και η περίπτωση να σου έρθει χωρίς να καταλάβεις τίποτα. Υπάρχει λύση και για αυτό. Αρκεί να βάλεις ένα firewall και να απενεργοποιήσεις τα script το δεν έχεις κανέναν κίνδυνο να κολλήσεις dialer. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι μερικές σελίδες μπορεί να μην τρέχουν. Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση το απενεργοποιείς, σερφάρεις κανονικά (αν δεν είναι ύποπτο site) και μετά το ξαναβάζεις σε λειτουργία.


Τραγικό και ολέθριο λάθος, το firewall δεν σε προστατέβει ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ απο dialers. Αποδειξη τα PC της ekklisis που μάλιστα πάιζανε με ΝΑΤ. Το firewall (ποιό firewall?) είναι για αφελής που πιστεβουνε πολιτικές marketing.

Αν δέν κάνεις windows update, αν δεν προσέχεις τι κάνεις και που πατάς 'yes' δεν θα σε προστατέψει τίποτα, ακόμα και η περίπτωση του σβηστού computer εμένα δεν μου φαίνετε και τόσο επιστημονική φαντασία (hint: wake on ring)

Πάντος μου κάνει εντύπωση η πολιτική του ΟΤΕ που προσπαθεί με τρομοκρατηκούς τρόπους να πουλήσει φραγές κλήσεων (στην Αγγλία είναι δωρεάν).

----------


## xaotikos

> ακόμα και η περίπτωση του σβηστού computer εμένα δεν μου φαίνετε και τόσο επιστημονική φαντασία (hint: wake on ring)


Ηint μόνο με κλίση από έξω προς τα μέσα και ΑΝ το modem είναι εξωτερικό και ΑΝ είναι ενεργοποιημένη η επιλογή.
Κοινώς δεν θα καθότανε κανένας να ασχοληθεί με αυτό...(hint: εκτός από τύπους Jason-ικους με μαλάκυνση)

----------


## STAM

Πραγματικα αξιολογη η βοηθεια σας επι του θεματος , αλλα τελικα εχω αρχισει να σκεφτομαι την φραγη σαν σιγουρη λυση χωρις πολλες δυσκολιες και μπερδεματα. Παρολα αυτα θεωρω χειριστη την συμπεριφορα του ΟΤΕ προς τον καταναλωτη.Η υπαλληλος δηλαδη μου ειπε οτι αν δεν μου ενεργοποιησουν την φραγη ο λογαριασμος θα ειναι ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ φουσκωμενος απο κλησεις εξωτερικου απο ιους.Καταλαβαινεται ποια ηταν η αντιδραση των γονιων μου οταν το ακουσαν αυτο και τι τραβηξα εγω για να τους διαφωτισω για ολα τα σχετικα.

----------


## machine22

> Τραγικό και ολέθριο λάθος, το firewall δεν σε προστατέβει ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ απο dialers. .


Σε προστατεύουν απο τους dialer που σου τους κολλάς χωρίς να το καταλάβεις οι οποίοι τρέχουν κάποιο script. έχω το NAV 2002 με όλα τα update , το είχα βάλει να κόβει όλα τα script και πήγα επίτηδες σε site στα οποία κολούσα dialer χωρίς αυτό και έκανε μια χαρά την δουλειά του.

----------


## Mick Flemm

το NAV είναι antivirus, άλλο καπέλο...

----------


## Mick Flemm

STAM γιατί δεν βάζεις DSL ? εκτώς του ότι δεν θα έχεις να ανυσηχείς για τέτοια θέματα θα είσαι always on-line κλπ κλπ...

----------


## racer

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από racer
> 
> Τραγικό και ολέθριο λάθος, το firewall δεν σε προστατέβει ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ απο dialers. .
> 
> 
> Σε προστατεύουν απο τους dialer που σου τους κολλάς χωρίς να το καταλάβεις οι οποίοι τρέχουν κάποιο script. έχω το NAV 2002 με όλα τα update , το είχα βάλει να κόβει όλα τα script και πήγα επίτηδες σε site στα οποία κολούσα dialer χωρίς αυτό και έκανε μια χαρά την δουλειά του.


To NAV είναι antivirus, οι dialers δεν είναι virus. To NAV δεν σε προστατέυει απο dialers.-

To firewall που έχει ενσωματομένο το ΝΑV, όπως και όλα τα firewalls δεν γίνετε να σε προστατέψει απο κάτι που ο ίδιος ο χρίστης κατεβάζει και εγκαθιστά.-

@STAM: δεν χρειάζετε να έχεις ISDN για να σε χρεώσει ένας dialer. Και τώρα με την PSTN σου αν κολίσεις θα σε χρεώσει μιά χαρούλα, μήν ανυσιχείς καθόλου  ::

----------


## Vcore

'Εμαθε ο πΟΤΕ και τους ιούς τώρα και βρήκε πάτημα για να έχει να λέει στους καταναλωτές.....

 ::

----------


## Achille

To NAV έχει σταματήσει να είναι anti-virus εδώ και καιρό.
Πιάνει από trojans μέχρι spyware. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να πιάνει και κάποιους dialers, αλλά όχι και σίγουρο.

Το να απενεργοποιήσεις τελείως το scripting δεν είναι και κανένα σπουδαίο κατόρθωμα, μπορείς να το κάνεις και μόνο με τον IE. Απλά βάζεις default security policy το restricted zone, και δεν τρέχει τίποτα.

Αν περιμένεις βέβαια να δεις σελίδες έτσι...περαστικά.

----------


## papashark

> Τραγικό και ολέθριο λάθος, το firewall δεν σε προστατέβει ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΜΙΑ απο dialers. Αποδειξη τα PC της ekklisis που μάλιστα πάιζανε με ΝΑΤ. Το firewall (ποιό firewall?) είναι για αφελής που πιστεβουνε πολιτικές marketing.


Φιλαράκο, πρόσβαλες την ekklisis θεωρώντας την αφελή που περίμενε ότι το firewall θα της έκοβε τoυς dialers.... Θα σε δώσω στεγνά στον αδερφό της να σε κάνει τόπι στο ξύλο...

----------


## racer

Δεν είχε firewall, ΝΑΤ είχε  ::

----------


## ablaz3r

http://www.dialer-control.de/download.php

----------


## machine22

Ουυυπς, NAV είπα, NIS ήθελα να πω. 
Προκαλώ όποιον θέλει να έρθει σπίτι μου να δοκιμάσουμε να μπούμε σε site με dialer. Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έρθει κανένας

----------


## papashark

> Ουυυπς, NAV είπα, NIS ήθελα να πω. 
> *Προκαλώ όποιον θέλει να έρθει σπίτι μου* να δοκιμάσουμε να μπούμε σε site με dialer. *Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να έρθει κανένας*


Έχεις firewall στην πόρτα του σπιτιού σου ?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## STAM

Με adsl εξαλειφεται ο κινδυνος απο ιους , dialers , κτπ , κτπ οι οποιοι κανουν κλησεις εξωτερικου ;
Υπαρχει η περιπτωση ενας dialer ή κατι παρομοιο που εχει εγκατασταθει στον υπολογιστη , να μπορει να τον ανοιγει , να καλει και να σε χρεωνει οταν εσυ κοιμασαι ; (προυποθεση : το μοντεμ ειναι συνδεδεμενο με την γραμμη τηλεφωνου και ο υπολογιστης στην πριζα του ρευματος ).

----------


## DeathDeal

προτείνω BlackIce firewall που διαθέτει και application protection. Συνεπώς ό,τι script / dialer προσπαθήσει να εγκατασταθεί και να τρέξει θα το μπλοκάρει το application protection. Είναι κορυφή σε τέτοια θέματα.

----------


## STAM

Firewall+antivirus εννοειται οτι εχω και το κανω update καθε εβδομαδα.

----------


## papashark

> Με adsl εξαλειφεται ο κινδυνος απο ιους , dialers , κτπ , κτπ οι οποιοι κανουν κλησεις εξωτερικου ;
> Υπαρχει η περιπτωση ενας dialer ή κατι παρομοιο που εχει εγκατασταθει στον υπολογιστη , να μπορει να τον ανοιγει , να καλει και να σε χρεωνει οταν εσυ κοιμασαι ; (προυποθεση : το μοντεμ ειναι συνδεδεμενο με την γραμμη τηλεφωνου και ο υπολογιστης στην πριζα του ρευματος ).


χμ....  ::   ::  

1) Ναι με adsl γιατί είναι μόνιμα συνδεδεμένος στο internet χωρίς να τηλεφωνεί κάπου.

2) Εάν εσύ κοιμάσαι και ο υπολογιστής σου *είναι αναμένος* και το μόντεμ συνδεδεμένο στο τηλέφωνο, τότε ναι.

3) Εάν δεν παίζεις με τσόντες και warez δεν κινδυνεύεις.

4) Εάν είσαι 14 χρονών (κάπου εκεί σε κόβω  ::  ) και φοβάσαι, βάλε μια φραγή να κοιμάσε τα βράδια ύσηχος.

----------


## STAM

papashark καπου κανεις λαθος στον υπολογισμο της ηλικιας μου.Ειμαι πλεον φοιτητης.Ολες αυτες οι ερωτησεις μου εχουν στοχο να εξασφαλισω την υγεια του Η/Υ , αλλα και την υγεια του πορτοφολιου των γονιων μου και των ιδιων.Πρεπει ομως να τονισω οτι δεν ασχολουμαι με τσοντες στο ιντερνετ.
τι γινεται στην περιπτωση που ο υπολογιστης ειναι κλειστος;
Ο dialer(....) δεν μπορει να τον εκκινησει και να κανει την δουλεια του ;
ισχυει η παραπανω προυποθεση που ανεφερα.
Επισης απο το kazza τι μπορει να συμβει ;
(Ο πΟΤΕ ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος εκφοβιστης και εκβιαστης.)

----------


## papashark

> τι γινεται στην περιπτωση που ο υπολογιστης ειναι κλειστος;
> Ο dialer(....) δεν μπορει να τον εκκινησει και να κανει την δουλεια του ;
> ισχυει η παραπανω προυποθεση που ανεφερα.



Koίτα υπάρχει μία περίπτωση να ξεκινήσει ο Η/Υ σου την ώρα που είναι σβηστός και να πάρει τηλέφωνο ο dialer σε κάποιο 090.

Ο μόνος τρόπος να γλυτώσεις από αυτό είναι να ξεβιδώσεις το κουτί του υπολογιστή και να βγάλεις μερικούς άχρηστους πυκνωτές από την Motherboard ώστε να μην έχει από πουθενά να τραβήξει ρεύμα ο ιός. Βέβαια καλό θα είναι να βάζεις και μία οδοντογλυφίδα στο κουμπί που ανάβει τον υπολογιστή ώστε να μην τον ανάψει μόνος του ο ιός.

----------


## ekklisis

Λοιπόν, για να μην τρελαθούμε τελειώς:

1) Ο racer ξέρει καλά τι λέει (συνήθως) και γι' αυτό άλλωστε δεν με προσβάλλουν οι υποδείξεις του. Εκτός αυτού εγώ το ήξερα ήδη τι τρύπες έχει το firewall μου, αλλά τα IPs των εσωτερικών PCs είναι ανύπαρκτα για τον έξω κόσμο! Το πρόβλημα είναι με τα scripts που κατεβαίνουν μέσω www και εκτελούνται από τον browser. 
2) Η δική μου ερώτηση έγινε, επειδή απ' όσο ξέρω κανείς από το δίκτυό μου δεν μπήκε σε ύποπτες σελίδες περιλαμβανομένων και των warez. Άρα υπάρχει πιθανότητα να κυκλοφορεί κάποιο adware που ήρθε κι έκατσε στο registry από μόνο του( :: , κι ΑΦΟΥ έκατσε ύστερα άρχισε να ρωτάει αν θέλεις να καλέσεις τον υπεραστικό αριθμό. Βέβαια, εγώ έβγαλα το αναλογικό modem απ τον υπολογιστή και δεν ξέρω τι θα γινόταν άμα δεν το έβγαζα.
3) Το να σε ξυπνήσει ένας ιός για να σε βάλει να καλέσεις εξωτερικό, μου φαίνεται ότι μάλλον δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί μέχρι τώρα, οπότε μην τρελαίνεστε. Άλλωστε πρέπει να ξέρει και το τηλέφωνό σου! Εξ' άλλου, πόσοι από μας χρειαζόμαστε ενεργοποιημένη την επιλογή wake up on ring? 
4) Αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορείς με windows να έχεις συγχρόνως ένα route μέσω DSL και ένα δεύτερο μέσω modem. Να γίνει το connection μπορεί, και άρα να το πληρώνεις, απλά μπερδεύονται τα προγράμματα που κάνουν επικοινωνίες και δεν ξέρουν από πού να μπουν στις ιστοσελίδες.

----------


## papashark

> 2) Η δική μου ερώτηση έγινε, επειδή απ' όσο ξέρω κανείς από το δίκτυό μου δεν μπήκε σε ύποπτες σελίδες περιλαμβανομένων και των warez. Άρα υπάρχει πιθανότητα να κυκλοφορεί κάποιο adware που ήρθε κι έκατσε στο registry από μόνο του(, κι ΑΦΟΥ έκατσε ύστερα άρχισε να ρωτάει αν θέλεις να καλέσεις τον υπεραστικό αριθμό. Βέβαια, εγώ έβγαλα το αναλογικό modem απ τον υπολογιστή και δεν ξέρω τι θα γινόταν άμα δεν το έβγαζα.


Eίσαι σύγουρη για το τι κάνει ο αδελφός σου στο δίκτυο σου ?  ::  




> 3) Το να σε ξυπνήσει ένας ιός για να σε βάλει να καλέσεις εξωτερικό, μου φαίνεται ότι μάλλον δεν έχει εφαρμοστεί μέχρι τώρα, οπότε μην τρελαίνεστε. Άλλωστε πρέπει να ξέρει και το τηλέφωνό σου! Εξ' άλλου, πόσοι από μας χρειαζόμαστε ενεργοποιημένη την επιλογή wake up on ring?


Οι καινούργιοι είναι πιο εξελιγμένοι, ανάβουν μόνοι τους το PC χωρίς να σε ξυπνήσουν !




> 4) Αναρωτιέμαι αν μπορείς με windows να έχεις συγχρόνως ένα route μέσω DSL και ένα δεύτερο μέσω modem. Να γίνει το connection μπορεί, και άρα να το πληρώνεις, απλά μπερδεύονται τα προγράμματα που κάνουν επικοινωνίες και δεν ξέρουν από πού να μπουν στις ιστοσελίδες.


Να και μια σοβαρή ερώτηση !  :: 
Ο ΙΕ τραβάει από το τελευταίο gateway που μπήκε στον υπολογιστή (εφόσον βέβαια έχει και μικρότερο κόστος). Έτσι εάν ανοίξεις την dialup ενώ surfάρες από την dsl, θα αρχίσεις να τραβάς από την dialup. Όμως τα υπάρχοντα tcp connections θα συνεχίσουν να τραβάνε από εκεί που τράβαγαν, δηλαδή εάν είχες ανοιχτό irc, dc++, emula. kazaa κλπ, θα συνέχισαν να τράβαγαν από την dsl.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Υπ' όψην STAM, άλλο modem κι άλλο adsl router  ::  , ο adsl router δεν είναι dial-up σύνδεση, τώρα αν έχεις και το modem επάνω κάτι παίζει...

----------


## racer

> Eίσαι σύγουρη για το τι κάνει ο αδελφός σου στο δίκτυο σου ?


Γκρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρρ!




> Να και μια σοβαρή ερώτηση ! 
> Ο ΙΕ τραβάει από το τελευταίο gateway που μπήκε στον υπολογιστή (εφόσον βέβαια έχει και μικρότερο κόστος). Έτσι εάν ανοίξεις την dialup ενώ surfάρες από την dsl, θα αρχίσεις να τραβάς από την dialup. Όμως τα υπάρχοντα tcp connections θα συνεχίσουν να τραβάνε από εκεί που τράβαγαν, δηλαδή εάν είχες ανοιχτό irc, dc++, emula. kazaa κλπ, θα συνέχισαν να τράβαγαν από την dsl.


Τσούκ, το τελευτάιο gateway πέρνει metric 1 και το προ-τελευταίο metric 2. Πχ, τα roytes μου προτού ανοίξα ένα VPN:



```
Network Destination        Netmask          Gateway       Interface  Metric
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0    192.168.102.1   192.168.102.4       1
```

Και μετά:



```
Network Destination        Netmask          Gateway       Interface  Metric
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0    192.168.102.1   192.168.102.4       2
          0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0   193.60.168.130  193.60.168.130       1
```

Το κάθε tcp πακέτο προτού ξεκινήσει θα συμβουλευτεί το routing table που αυτό σημένει οτι με το που θα ανοίξω το VPN/ne connection/whatever θα αρχίσει να χρισιμοποιείτε το καινούργιο gateway απο όλα. Υπάρχει τρόπος να ρυθμήσεις το metric του gateway απο πρίν αλλα δε το έχω ψάξει πολύ.

----------


## papashark

> Τσούκ, το τελευτάιο gateway πέρνει metric 1 και το προ-τελευταίο metric 2. Πχ, τα roytes μου προτού ανοίξα ένα VPN:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> Network Destination        Netmask          Gateway       Interface  Metric
>           0.0.0.0          0.0.0.0    192.168.102.1   192.168.102.4       1
> ```
> 
> ...


Αχα !  :: 

Δεν είχα κοιτάξει τα metric πως αλλάζουν όταν σηκώνεις τα vpn  ::  Το αποτέλεσμα πάντως είναι ίδιο με αυτό που λέω και εγώ.

Το είχα διαπιστώσει γιατί σε κάποια στιγμή σήκωνα 3 vpn στο pc μοθ, και μέχρι να αρχίσω να τους βάζω το metric που ήθελα εγώ, τα σήκωνα με συγκεκριμένη σειρά  ::  Το κακό είναι ότι μόλις σηκώσεις ένα vpn στα windows, ο ΙΕ νομίζω ότι ξεχνάει να πηγαίνει μέσα από τον proxy....

----------


## trendy

> Το κακό είναι ότι μόλις σηκώσεις ένα vpn στα windows, ο ΙΕ νομίζω ότι ξεχνάει να πηγαίνει μέσα από τον proxy....


Μήπως το subnet του proxy σου δεν μπορεί να προσπελαστεί από τον vpn;
Και εξηγούμαι: Αν ο proxy είναι 192.168.0.1 ή κάτι άλλο σε non-routable και ο vpn σου δίνει routable IP, τότε δε θα μπορείς να τον προσπελάσεις μέσω της vpn σύνδεσης.
Επίσης στην καρτέλα με τις συνδέσεις στο intertnet options πρέπει να δηλώσεις για κάθε σύνδεση ξεχωριστά τον proxy που θα χρησιμοποιεί από τα properties της.

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Papashark
> 
> Το κακό είναι ότι μόλις σηκώσεις ένα vpn στα windows, ο ΙΕ νομίζω ότι ξεχνάει να πηγαίνει μέσα από τον proxy....
> 
> 
> Μήπως το subnet του proxy σου δεν μπορεί να προσπελαστεί από τον vpn;
> Και εξηγούμαι: Αν ο proxy είναι 192.168.0.1 ή κάτι άλλο σε non-routable και ο vpn σου δίνει routable IP, τότε δε θα μπορείς να τον προσπελάσεις μέσω της vpn σύνδεσης.
> Επίσης στην καρτέλα με τις συνδέσεις στο intertnet options πρέπει να δηλώσεις για κάθε σύνδεση ξεχωριστά τον proxy που θα χρησιμοποιεί από τα properties της.


1) Πιθανότατα, γιατί ο ένας VPN μου δίνει πραγματική ΙΡ

2) Δεν το είχα προσέξει αυτό  ::

----------

